# Harmonic Subtones to release Violin and Viola in August (at long last...)



## brentm (Jun 12, 2017)

The wait is over...

https://www.facebook.com/Harmonic-Subtones-947925025271159/


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jun 12, 2017)

Nice sound. Ironic that a year ago I wanted this so badly after buying Emotional Cello, but now with all the violins that have been released and owning several, I'm a little overstuffed with violin choices.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 12, 2017)

This sounds very promising, there are plenty of good violin options but if something is great than hopefully it will succeed. One thing i presume is there will be a massive amount of articulations like Emotional Cello.
That said the wait is not over...not ready for a good 2 months.


----------



## muk (Jun 13, 2017)

Looking forward to this. The demo sounds good for the most part. I like the classical tone. If violin and viola are on par with the cello they'd have an excellent set of solo strings.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jun 13, 2017)

muk said:


> Looking forward to this. The demo sounds good for the most part. I like the classical tone. If violin and viola are on par with the cello they'd have an excellent set of solo strings.


This...and my choice is even harder now. I do enjoy Emo Cello.


----------



## novaburst (Jun 13, 2017)

I would hate to be a developer with H S around. This library 

They have very high standards


----------



## lp59burst (Jun 13, 2017)

Definitely interested...

I'd love to hear someone play "Transylvanian Lullaby" from the movie "Young Frankenstein" on this vs. VirH's Bohemian Violin...

One of my all time favorite movies too...


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 13, 2017)

Can someone explain the widespread acclaim of this product line to me? Both the cello and this demo for the violin have a beautiful sound like most other libraries, but the scripting sounds extremely artificial to me.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jun 13, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> Definitely interested...
> 
> I'd love to hear someone play "Transylvanian Lullaby" from the movie "Young Frankenstein" on this vs. VirH's Bohemian Violin...
> 
> One of my all time favorite movies too...



It's like you're living in my head. So love that movie.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jun 14, 2017)

Sounds gorgeous. Unfortunately if the cello is anything to go buy, I won't be able to afford it, and will be waiting forever for a sale on it.

Edit... I meant go by, not go buy. One stupid Freudian slip and I've just subliminally talked myself into buying.


----------



## novaburst (Jun 14, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> but the scripting sounds extremely artificial to me.



Arrrh but you must bow to the beautiful sound of artificial scripting yes come over to our side hahahahahah


----------



## lp59burst (Jun 14, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> It's like you're living in my head. So love that movie.


Lol... it's on Netflix right now. I watched it over the weekend.

"_Put... the candle... back_!!!"


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 14, 2017)

I am with Craig on this - I hope BOTH the VLn and Va have just as many arts as the cello (especially the longs). I used the 'non-legato' ones on their cello WAY more than their legato art (which is just not what I like). Having said that, their cello's longs played divisi ... are some of the best out their. They live and breath life into most tracks / cues.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 14, 2017)

novaburst said:


> Arrrh but you must bow to the beautiful sound of artificial scripting yes come over to our side hahahahahah



I'm serious  please enlighten me


----------



## procreative (Jun 14, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> One of my all time favorite movies too...



Apt for this library and my wallet... Destiny, destiny, no escaping thats for me!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jun 14, 2017)

...

...

...Blücher!!


----------



## novaburst (Jun 14, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> I'm serious  please enlighten me


The scripting will probably change once the library is complete,

Going with what the EC sounds and feels the violin and viola will be top


----------



## constaneum (Jun 15, 2017)

novaburst said:


> The scripting will probably change once the library is complete,
> 
> Going with what the EC sounds and feels the violin and viola will be top



i like a few of the articulations. Some very nice articulations which you can't find in other developers. They've sampled lots of articulations indeed. I have to agree I don't like the scripting too and I can't seem to get a realistic sounding portamento. I believe they dont have slur legato by default too.


----------



## procreative (Jun 15, 2017)

constaneum said:


> I have to agree I don't like the scripting too and I can't seem to get a realistic sounding portamento



Have to agree on the portamento, the speed control does not seem to help much and there is a bit of a delay sometimes between the note and transition almost like a pause.

But other than that it has a lovely tone and lots of variations particularly with bow strengths and vibrato.

Overall solo strings seems to be the hardest to totally nail, I think the more exposed nature of them and the way they are played in reality makes it harder to stitch performances together than ensembles.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 15, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> This...and my choice is even harder now. I do enjoy Emo Cello.



I LOVE Emo Cello, and am just finding out about this. It's certainly something to think about...even if I do own the Hein and Friedlander.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 15, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> Definitely interested...
> 
> I'd love to hear someone play "Transylvanian Lullaby" from the movie "Young Frankenstein" on this vs. VirH's Bohemian Violin...
> 
> One of my all time favorite movies too...




Mel Brooks rules! Men in Tights! The Producers! History of the World pt. 1!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jun 15, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I LOVE Emo Cello, and am just finding out about this. It's certainly something to think about...even if I do own the Hein and Friedlander.


I hear you. Having recently posted in the "not overspending on stuff just because it's on sale thread" and saying how I'm getting more discerning as there's less that I need, I now find myself wanting about three Solo Strings libraries.

Does that make me a bad person?

*whispers*_Have you seen the Joshua Bell library from Embertone?_


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 8, 2017)

novaburst said:


> Arrrh but you must bow to the beautiful sound of artificial scripting yes come over to our side hahahahahah



A hearty Aye to your Arrrh! I must say, if the violin and viola have anywhere near the sound quality of the Cello they'll be hard to resist for me.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 8, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I hear you. Having recently posted in the "not overspending on stuff just because it's on sale thread" and saying how I'm getting more discerning as there's less that I need, I now find myself wanting about three Solo Strings libraries.
> 
> Does that make me a bad person?



Aw, nooo! I'm way worse. 

As to the Joshua Bell, it seems fine, but I have the Hein and Friedlander, and I'm nowhere near getting all I can out of those instruments, especially the Hein. Emo Violin I'd buy for the abovementioned tone/general sound.


----------



## kimarnesen (Sep 2, 2017)

So, what's happening, it's September...


----------



## muk (Sep 4, 2017)

Looks like the usual 'Oops, takes much longer than we thought it would'. Pretty common with sample libraries. Unfortunately Harmonic Subtones doesn't have much internet presence. The last info from them is from june. To sweeten the waiting time head over to their website. They have a discount going currently: 'Nothing' costs only 75€ right now instead of 100€


----------



## rottoy (Sep 4, 2017)

muk said:


> Looks like the usual 'Oops, takes much longer than we thought it would'. Pretty common with sample libraries. Unfortunately Harmonic Subtones doesn't have much internet presence. The last info from them is from june. To sweeten the waiting time head over to their website. They have a discount going currently: 'Nothing' costs only 75€ right now instead of 100€


Nihilists, rejoice!


----------



## kimarnesen (Sep 4, 2017)

muk said:


> Looks like the usual 'Oops, takes much longer than we thought it would'. Pretty common with sample libraries. Unfortunately Harmonic Subtones doesn't have much internet presence. The last info from them is from june. To sweeten the waiting time head over to their website. They have a discount going currently: 'Nothing' costs only 75€ right now instead of 100€



I hate it when companies don't wanna say when something's gonna get released, because I'm too anxious, but this is why they should not announce a release before they know for sure.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Sep 4, 2017)

Finally emotional cello might be my favourite solo cello lib. More playable than most aswell.


----------



## kimarnesen (Sep 14, 2017)

Any news yet?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 14, 2017)

The 'longs' are the best part of the cello library. (all the variety) - I'd buy the vln/va just for similar.


----------



## muk (Oct 20, 2017)

Does anybody know what happened to this? Are there any news, like a new release date?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 20, 2017)

Just thinking about this myself.


----------



## noises on (Oct 27, 2017)

Been holding out against the Joshua Bell. Getting harder every day.


----------



## ctsai89 (Oct 27, 2017)

noises on said:


> Been holding out against the Joshua Bell. Getting harder every day.



Haha how come not go for csss?


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 28, 2017)

muk said:


> Does anybody know what happened to this? Are there any news, like a new release date?


No, they've been silent on Facebook since they announced it was coming in June. I keep checking, but it's like tumbleweeds blowing through a ghost town.


----------



## Vik (Oct 28, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> Haha how come not go for csss


Regarding CSSS and Joshua Bell - it would be very interesting to compare these solo violins side by side. THey both sound great. I wonder if anyone here tried that yet?
I'm also sure the violin and viola from H. Subtones will be great.


----------



## ctsai89 (Oct 28, 2017)

Vik said:


> Regarding CSSS and Joshua Bell - it would be very interesting to compare these solo violins side by side. THey both sound great. I wonder if anyone here tried that yet?
> I'm also sure the violin and viola from H. Subtones will be great.



only by judgin the demoes: I find that the Joshua Bell's violin sound a bit weird and has plenty of bow noises. The legato transitions were also on the harsher side.


----------



## noises on (Oct 31, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> Haha how come not go for csss?


Not to sound ignorant,...CSSS?? Cinematic Strings?


----------



## muk (Oct 31, 2017)

noises on said:


> Not to sound ignorant,...CSSS?? Cinematic Strings?



CSS=Cinematic Studio Strings, CSSS=Cinematic Studio Solo Strings. These acronyms are a plague.


----------



## ctsai89 (Oct 31, 2017)

Cinematic spitfire symphonic strings lol just kidding


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 1, 2017)

muk said:


> CSS=Cinematic Studio Strings, CSSS=Cinematic Studio Solo Strings. These acronyms are a plague.


VI Control needs a glossary


----------



## kimarnesen (Dec 7, 2017)

So, there are finally some news here! Looks like it will be released February 2018:

From their FB page:

Update about the Progress for EMOTIONAL VIOLIN and EMOTIONAL VIOLA

sorry for being quiet so long. 
The reason is that we went back to the recording studio for some more days to capture new performances in a different musical style to expand the musical colour of the EMOTIONAL VIOLIN library.
So the EMOTIONAL VIOLIN will be much more detailed than the the EMOTIONAL CELLO. 
You can now expect a traditional,romantic Violin AND a very intimate, more modern sounding Violin.
The Library will be presented at NAMM 2018 and sales will start shortly after.

We hopefully will be ready to release the EMOTIONAL VIOLA three month later. 
The Viola turns out to be the perfect match to the EMOTIONAL CELLO in sound, but with more content.

We are shure that your wait will be rewarded. 
We are working hard on making these Instruments beautiful.
Thanks for your patience!


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks for that update! Emotional Cello is the best sounding sampled solo cello I've ever used and I cannot wait to buy the violin and viola.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 10, 2017)

Thank you @kimarnesen. I’m watching and waiting patiently on this one.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 10, 2017)

While i LOVE the 'many' varying sustains available in this library I just can't fall in love with the 'legato' arts. There are many but none for me are super 'expressive'. Suggestions on this from the peanut gallery on which arts you find good in this regard. Tina Guo is way more limited than this library but the 'expression' found on that library is wonderful.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 22, 2018)

https://www.kvraudio.com/news/best-...ation_news&utm_medium=email&utm_content=39955

 More confirmation, this time from Best Service that the Emotional violin will be out in February.

Oh and Chris Hein is doubling the number of his violins and cellos and tripling the number of his violas and basses. There's some news in there regarding the Orchestra as well, but I didn't read it. (edit - just to clarify, I don't have any dislike for the orchestra, I just haven't paid much attention to it since it was released simply because I wanted to avoid gear lust).


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 22, 2018)

Lode_Runner said:


> https://www.kvraudio.com/news/best-...ation_news&utm_medium=email&utm_content=39955
> 
> More confirmation, this time from Best Service that the Emotional violin will be out in February.
> 
> Oh and Chris Hein is doubling the number of his violins and cellos and tripling the number of his violas and basses. There's some news in there regarding the Orchestra as well, but I didn't read it.




Packed with over 50 articulations: Normal sustains with and without vibrato, multiple progressive vibratos, multiple espressivo, flautando, sul ponticello, morbid sustains, harmonics, multiple spiccatos, staccato, marcato, tremolo, tremolo sul ponticello, multiple trills, pizzicato, pizzicato snap, Paganini pizzicato, scratches, Piazolla FX, diverse violin effects, violin Percussion.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 22, 2018)

Hope they have a sustains patch that is similar to the 'Dolce' one in the cello. Hands down BEST patch in cello.


----------



## noises on (Mar 10, 2018)

Is there any hope that this instrument will ever be released?


----------



## Vik (Mar 10, 2018)

I think we should just celebrate that the company isn't releasing anything until they feel it's ready.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 10, 2018)

noises on said:


> Is there any hope that this instrument will ever be released?


No reason to believe it won’t be released. Has anyone paid anything for it yet? Their cello release came out of nowhere and was excellent from the start. I’m more than happy to wait til it’s ready. The fact that I don’t have any budget to buy it right now is besides the point.


----------



## noises on (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks Vik, and SNW... Have been putting off the temptation of acquiring Embertones brilliant JB instrument. The release dates have kept me persevering with Bohemian violin, which we all love,...but is still awaiting its own completion, still lacking more subtle articulations. The upside of the wait, is that I have found great satisfaction re visiting EW Gypsy violin...tons of great articulations and beautifully recorded. I do have faith the Magnus and co will eventually bring a fantastic product to the table.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Mar 16, 2018)

Also waiting waiting waiting here. I think it must be about to land any moment. Magnus and Gabriel originally announced it'd be out in August last year, but when they still hadn't released by December I ended up writing to them. They explained at that point (and also updated on Facebook) that they'd delayed release as they'd decided to add a second violin (one romantic and one intimate/modern) and that it'd be showcased at NAMM in January with release shortly after. Then Best Service announced around the time of NAMM that it'd be out in late February so clearly everything was still on track then. It must just be a few last minute details they're ironing out at this stage...

unless they've decided to add another two violins to keep up with Chris Hein...

I'm sure it will be great when it finally arrives. That said the Joshua Bell Violin is wonderful as well.

Maybe it's time for another email  Edit: just sent. Will let you know when I get a response.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 17, 2018)

Lode_Runner said:


> Also waiting waiting waiting here. I think it must be about to land any moment. Magnus and Gabriel originally announced it'd be out in August last year, but when they still hadn't released by December I ended up writing to them. They explained at that point (and also updated on Facebook) that they'd delayed release as they'd decided to add a second violin (one romantic and one intimate/modern) and that it'd be showcased at NAMM in January with release shortly after. Then Best Service announced around the time of NAMM that it'd be out in late February so clearly everything was still on track then. It must just be a few last minute details they're ironing out at this stage...
> 
> unless they've decided to add another two violins to keep up with Chris Hein...
> 
> ...


Thank you. Agree that JB is bloody fantastic, and Bohemian is great too and I’ve no doubt at all that CH solo strings are also fantastic. 

But I’m still looking forward to this one as well. I’d completely missed the addition of a second style Violin. Very interesting.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi all, I got a response. It's about to go to Native Instruments for encoding of the samples, so it's looking close. They're holding off on any further estimated release dates though due to missing their first two estimates.


----------



## kimarnesen (Mar 18, 2018)

Lode_Runner said:


> Hi all, I got a response. It's about to go to Native Instruments for encoding of the samples, so it's looking close. They're holding off on any further estimated release dates though due to missing their first two estimates.



A good advice for all developers


----------



## Lode_Runner (Aug 4, 2018)

Okay, so it's now August 2018. This was originally going to be August 2017, then February/March 2018, and still not out. The strange thing is that the demo from June 2017 sounded amazing. I'm starting to give up hope.


----------



## HBen (Aug 4, 2018)

What happened to this library??? What's going on with the progress? Look at what they said last year in 2017. It's been August 2018 for now, and no further news?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 4, 2018)

OT

it will be interesting to see if Bohemian comes through with scheduled expansions.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 4, 2018)

I purchased _Harmonic-Subtones_ Emotional Cello from Best Service last week, it was recommended by a fellow forum member. so far, I like it a lot.

Now, if they were to release their Violin, and Viola during August, provided they are as good, or better than their Emotional Cello, I would not hesitate to purchase them.

Emotional Cello is one of the most playable Solo Cello Libraries I have experienced, plus the dynamics, recording quality, timbre, detailed sound, flexibility, ..etc. is First Class. Even the percussive Cello patch ( drumming on the Cello's body sounds great, and is quite fun and useful) !


----------



## Lode_Runner (Aug 4, 2018)

Sorry @muziksculp . The thread is from June 2017 when they said it'd be out in August *2017*. I've chased updates a couple of times (see my earlier posts on page 3), but it's still not out and still no word.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 4, 2018)

Lode_Runner said:


> Sorry @Musiksculp. The thread is from June 2017 when they said it'd be out in August *2017*. I've chased updates a couple of times (see my earlier posts on page 3), but it's still not out and still no word.



Yes, I noticed it's an old thread, but I'm also very interested in their Violin, and Viola, now that I have their Cello. It would be great if they were to release their Violin and/or Viola this month.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 4, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> I purchased _Harmonic-Subtones_ Emotional Cello from Best Service last week, it was recommended by a fellow forum member. so far, I like it a lot.
> 
> Now, if they were to release their Violin, and Viola during August, provided they are as good, or better than their Emotional Cello, I would not hesitate to purchase them.
> 
> Emotional Cello is one of the most playable Solo Cello Libraries I have experienced, plus the dynamics, recording quality, timbre, detailed sound, flexibility, ..etc. is First Class. Even the percussive Cello patch ( drumming on the Cello's body sounds great, and is quite fun and useful) !


It’s good isn’t it?
I’d love it if they released a violin/viola but am happy to have the cello for now. If they never do another VI they’ve done a wonderful job with this one. Of course it would be great to have more of the same quality. 

@Lode_Runner they haven’t taken any money yet have they? It did seem like it was ready to drop about a year ago and Best Service even had a promotional email including it at one point.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Aug 5, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> @Lode_Runner they haven’t taken any money yet have they? It did seem like it was ready to drop about a year ago and Best Service even had a promotional email including it at one point.


I don't think so. (summarising this thread a bit, but...) It did seem ready to drop in August 2017, they even had a great demo track. But then they went back and added a second violin, and revised the launch date to after NAMM. Best Service had a promotional email saying it was going to be released back around February (fitting in with the post-NAMM timing), but then it didn't launch. Last I heard it was going in for encoding but they didn't want to offer another ETA. That was the last I heard about it.


----------



## muk (Aug 5, 2018)

Harmonic Subtones has never been good at PR. Just look at their website. They did, however, promptly respond to an e-mail enquiry I sent them a few months ago. If you want to know what became of their violins and viola, send them an email. Maybe I'll do that when back at my pc.


----------



## noises on (Aug 5, 2018)

Spitfire audio could learn a lot from Harmonic Subtones publicity strategy. Emotional Cello is probably about two years old and still holds its own against recent competition. Embertones JB violin was released during this period and blew other violin VI's with its great sound and play-ability. I imagine Magnus and his team have taken their offering back to the laboratory to up the game to a whole new level real time play ability. Cant wait for my download links.


----------



## muk (Aug 5, 2018)

noises on said:


> Spitfire audio could learn a lot from Harmonic Subtones publicity strategy



The ideal pr is probably midway between these two companies  I wrote an email to Bestservice to ask about the release. Will post when I hear back.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Aug 5, 2018)

Awesome, thanks Muk.


----------



## muk (Aug 6, 2018)

Well, here is the response from Bestservice:

The library is actually coming out soon. It only takes a while until the data is encoded and can then be delivered as a Kontakt Player Library. It should be ready soon


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 6, 2018)

Woot!


*checks couch for loose change*


----------



## HBen (Aug 6, 2018)

muk said:


> Well, here is the response from Bestservice:
> 
> The library is actually coming out soon. It only takes a while until the data is encoded and can then be delivered as a Kontakt Player Library. It should be ready soon



WOW, cheers, thank you for such an exciting news!


----------



## muk (Aug 6, 2018)

HBen said:


> WOW, cheers, thank you for such an exciting news!



Don't mention it. And don't get excited too soon. Didn't I read somewhere the library was with NI for encoding? That was some months back if I remember correctly. So it might still be a while before it actually gets released.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Aug 6, 2018)

Yay! Thanks Muk. 
Yes you did read that, earlier in this thread I think, that's what Harmonic Subtones told me when I emailed them back in March, although I may have misunderstood and it was going to NI soon but was not there yet. Whatever the case, this is great news.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 6, 2018)

I think a library can still be 'tweaked' ad infinitum POST encoding.


----------



## kimarnesen (Sep 7, 2018)

So what do you think?

Sounds a bit too fake for my taste.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 7, 2018)

I don't see the Emotional Violin at the Best Service Site, it looks like it is not out yet, or am I missing something ?


----------



## kimarnesen (Sep 7, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> I don't see the Emotional Violin at the Best Service Site, it looks like it is not out yet, or am I missing something ?



It says “the wait is over soon”.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 7, 2018)

kimarnesen said:


> It says “the wait is over soon”.



Oh.. Didn't pay attention to the 'soon' part


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 7, 2018)

Bummer - underwhelmed. Was so hoping.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Sep 7, 2018)

It's a bit hard to say based on that one video. It doesn't sound fake to me (but then I'm not from an orchestral background). That said the soundcloud track they posted last year (at the start of the thread) sounded much better to me, so I'm still thinking it'll be very versatile and comparable in quality to Emotional Cello. 

Now the big question is how soon is soon?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 7, 2018)

Lode_Runner said:


> Now the big question is how soon is soon?



???


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 7, 2018)

If it was even 75% as good as Emotional Cello I'd be searching hard for reasons not to buy it.

EC is a bit of a niche thing with the baked in room, but I've found it somehow easier to mix with dry instruments. Go figure. 

I so love the _*sound*_ of EC.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 7, 2018)

Lode_Runner said:


> Now the big question is how soon is soon?



Be nice about


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 7, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> If it was even 75% as good as Emotional Cello I'd be searching hard for reasons not to buy it.
> 
> EC is a bit of a niche thing with the baked in room, but I've found it somehow easier to mix with dry instruments. Go figure.
> 
> I so love the _*sound*_ of EC.


+1, pretty much this. EC is a great vi.


----------

